# June's Orchid Estate - A Photo Tour



## Scott Ware (Mar 10, 2010)

People asked for photos in my other thread, so here goes. These photos were all taken the weekend of March 6-7, 2010 at the Grand Opening.


----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## paphreek (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the great shots, Scott!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, for a minute I thought it was a fancy hotel! Thanx for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2010)

Amazingly chic environment !!!! So far away !!! Jean

Are those people on the pics visitors or specialists important to know?? besides Frank!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 11, 2010)

Now that certainly is an estate! Very impressive.


----------



## Hera (Mar 11, 2010)

Its like a five star hotel for orchids!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh. Dear. I must never visit there. I would never leave.


----------



## etex (Mar 11, 2010)

:clap::clap:WOW!! They pulled out all the stops with decorating and landscaping!! Very welcoming and classy! It will be a great place to spend a day when we visit my father-in-law in Lakeland,Florida!! Thanks for the show!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 11, 2010)

Scott, thanks for the photos. It was almost as good as being there. You saved me some money as well. I would have had a hard time controling myself. Was everything that we saw orchids that were for sale, or where some of them stock plants?


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 11, 2010)

OMG!!! I'll never leave.

Thanks for the tour.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 11, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Now that certainly is an estate! Very impressive.





Hera said:


> Its like a five star hotel for orchids!


 UNBELIEVABLE! I'm in awe!:drool::drool::drool:



TyroneGenade said:


> Oh. Dear. I must never visit there. I would never leave.


Do you think we'd be able to camp out?
How many GHs are there?


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 11, 2010)

Someone has a huge budget to build such a lovely facility.......I see that Frank Smith was there to see how his babies have fared. 

Very impressive!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 11, 2010)

dig it!
thanks!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW. By the look of that place I'd be afraid I couldn't even afford to walk in through the gate!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 11, 2010)

Scott, thanks for sharing your photos, they're great! :clap: It's wonderful to have a sneak peek!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2010)

That's an amazing estate! Imagine the $$$ in there!


----------

